# What causes 'sticky' frets?



## Kodee_Kaos (Apr 17, 2011)

I notice on cheaper guitars especially, even when set up right, they do still feel 'sticky', as opposed to 'shreddable'. As if the frets are magnetic and holding the strings down. What makes a neck feel shreddable and responsive? What can one do to improve the feel of a fretboard?


----------



## 5656130 (Apr 17, 2011)

The only neck ive really felt that on is a maple fret board


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 17, 2011)

Even though my Ibanez Gio is setup almost exactly as my Carvin (nearly flat neck, and about 1-1.2mm action and proper intonation), the Carvin just plays SO much nicer. I am guessing it all comes down to the frets. The Carvin has stainless steel frets which are just a dream to play on. If the frets are made of cheap alloys, then it'll collect dust more quickly, rust more quickly, and the fret's surface just won't be smooth, hence causing that "sticky" or "dragging" feeling.

In some people's opinions, the fretboard woods also make a difference. Ebony and maple are supposed to be really smooth-feeling and cause little drag, whereas rosewood is said to cause more drag, thus making bending and sliding harder.

In my opinion, however, woods only have an effect depending on your playing style. I, for one, almost never touch the fretboard wood when I play, and I really don't feel it whenever I do touch it. YMMV, however.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Apr 17, 2011)

Maple fretboards are usually finished with the same finish that is applied to the rest of the neck. If the company is diligent, they will mask the frets off or finish the wood before fretting the neck. If not, they spray poly/oil/lacquer/etc. over the frets. In some cases, the finish will recede from the metal, but not all finishes do, and those that do won't necessarily always completely clear the fret. In these cases, the fret may feel sticky because there is crap on it.

The drag you are feeling may also be fingerboard binding. Improperly polished (or unpolished) plastic binding on the neck may feel somewhat tacky and may slow you down. Or, if the binding is finished, the finish may not be appropriate for plastic binding, in which case it can take a very long time to cure, which will make the thing feel sticky.


----------



## aiur55 (Apr 17, 2011)

gorgomyte will solve all those sticky feelings.


----------



## Bouillestfu (Apr 17, 2011)

Polish the frets? Bad conception, bad maintenance, humidity, etc are all causes of "sticky frets". 

1.Remove the strings
2.Place that cheap green or blue 3M masking tape that hardly sticks to anything, to the fretboard so you don't mess with it. 
Once you're done you should only see the frets sticking out.
3.Use steel wool to gently polish your frets. The masking tape will protect the wood of your neck.
4.Once they all look nice remove the tape and re-string/re-tune your guitar.

If that doesn't work make sure your frets are made out of Metal and not Jello.


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 18, 2011)

Bouillestfu said:


> Polish the frets? Bad conception, bad maintenance, humidity, etc are all causes of "sticky frets".
> 
> 1.Remove the strings
> 2.Place that cheap green or blue 3M masking tape that hardly sticks to anything, to the fretboard so you don't mess with it.
> ...



Also, cover the pickups as well with the masking tape. Try to cover EVERY friggin' hole in that area. Steel wool disintegrates into TINY particles of steel when you use it, and if some of that comes close to the pickups, the magnets will pull them, and it'll be nearly impossible to clean.

Of course, a lot of types of steel aren't magnetic, but just to avoid the risk, cover the pickups.


----------



## Nonservium (Apr 18, 2011)

Alberto7 said:


> Also, cover the pickups as well with the masking tape. Try to cover EVERY friggin' hole in that area. Steel wool disintegrates into TINY particles of steel when you use it, and if some of that comes close to the pickups, the magnets will pull them, and it'll be nearly impossible to clean.
> 
> Of course, a lot of types of steel aren't magnetic, but just to avoid the risk, cover the pickups.



This is very sound advice. Make sure to cover every crevice you can if you go the steel wool route. It's the route I prefer but its a pain sometimes.

I have yet to try the gorgomite but the videos are convincing. Once I get around to ordering a brass block from FU.com I'll pick some up.


----------

